# Pride Cigars



## pridecigars (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey there I'm Steve Tabak, Marketing Director and Regional Sales Manager in FL for Pride Cigars. I want to thank you first for allowing me to be here in Puff's discussion board. I want to tell about our new blend which has everyone here in Florida raving. Our tobacco which is grown in our factory in Santiago, DR is 100% cuban seed tobacco. What makes our tobacco special is the triple fermantation process, in bigger manufacturers they only do 1 or 2. We were at the trade show in August 2009 releasing our label and received a nice response from the lounges. Now its your turn to give us your feedback. Please visit our site(pridecigars.com) to see how we got started and to see the blends in which we carry. If you are out of the state of FL, I am more than happy to direct your lounge in the direction of that sales rep to get Pride Cigars in your shop. You may contact me at our website for questions. Thank you for your time in reading and look forward to being in your lounge one day. 

Sincerely,
Steve Tabak
Pride Cigars


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Steve! Nice to meet you...Your website is pretty cool...that corojo Lancero looks very tasty...


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

They look really good, will any of the online retailers have them anytime soon?


----------



## scottwpreston (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey Steve,
Good luck in your endeavors, nice website. Your line looks tasty.
I understand how hard it is to introduce a new product line and get people to
give them a try... so buddy, I'm here for ya!
Your (new) BFF,
Scott

Seriously they look great


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Pride Cigars! How is my buddy Ares doing? I hear you guys are selling at Edward's now too?

As a side note, Pride cigars are FANTASTIC. And great for the price. Also, they hold the distinction of being the only cigar ever that I've smoked where a woman would kiss me immediately after without complaining. So, props for that lol.

Also, at that price point you can't go wrong. Mmmm. Now I'm jonesing for one lol.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey Steve, welcome to Puff.com 

Good to have another manufacturer on board


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Welcome, beautiful product and website!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey there Steve,
Im here in South Florida and was wandering if you could direct me to a place I can find your smokes? 
Do you guys have your own shop?

thanks

Edit: Went on the site and found the info I was looking for!


----------



## Carl_H (Dec 30, 2006)

Welcome aboard!

Great website and good looking cigars.


----------



## pridecigars (Dec 17, 2009)

Carl_H said:


> Welcome aboard!
> 
> Great website and good looking cigars.


Great to me here...what a wonderful discussion board. Thank you for the compliment. Look forward to see you in a lounge very soon.


----------



## pridecigars (Dec 17, 2009)

SmokeRings said:


> Hey there Steve,
> Im here in South Florida and was wandering if you could direct me to a place I can find your smokes?
> Do you guys have your own shop?
> 
> ...


Great to hear. Soon you will be able to purchase these cigars online as well. I will notify you once Tampa Humidor places it on their website.

Thanks


----------



## pridecigars (Dec 17, 2009)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> Welcome, beautiful product and website!


Thank you for your compliment. Please ask your nearest retail shop for Pride today.


----------



## pridecigars (Dec 17, 2009)

CheapHumidors said:


> Pride Cigars! How is my buddy Ares doing? I hear you guys are selling at Edward's now too?
> 
> As a side note, Pride cigars are FANTASTIC. And great for the price. Also, they hold the distinction of being the only cigar ever that I've smoked where a woman would kiss me immediately after without complaining. So, props for that lol.
> 
> Also, at that price point you can't go wrong. Mmmm. Now I'm jonesing for one lol.


Sam,

Ares is doing great. He hired me to be his marketing director. You are correct we did join the cigar god they call...Edwards Pipe and Tobacco.

That is good to hear that you have interactions with females after smoking a nice Lancero  LOL

Be sure to spead the word, both Ares and myself appriciate your support in our adventure.

-Steve


----------



## pridecigars (Dec 17, 2009)

scottwpreston said:


> Hey Steve,
> Good luck in your endeavors, nice website. Your line looks tasty.
> I understand how hard it is to introduce a new product line and get people to
> give them a try... so buddy, I'm here for ya!
> ...


Scott,

Great to hear that you enjoy the line. I see that you are from North Carolina, soon we will pay a trip up north for a smoker. I begins with you start speading the word of Pride and you will not be disappointed.

Thanks, 
Steve


----------



## pridecigars (Dec 17, 2009)

smokin nightly said:


> Hi Steve! Nice to meet you...Your website is pretty cool...that corojo Lancero looks very tasty...


Mark in Texas,

Pleasure meeting you as well sir. Trust me when I say this that the Lancero is as tasty as it looks. With the tobacco being 100% cuban seed and going through triple fermantation stage. That is what gives the tobacco that natural taste. No rum, no coffee, just natural flavor.

Be sure to ask you nearest cigar retailer for Pride Cigars.

Thanks, 
Steve


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey Steve! Welcome!! 

I've seen your cigars somewhere here in WA State... I remember the very shiny label as being very attractive... but my friend was really turned off by the shine... Either way, we already had a handful of smokes and I didn't grab one. 

I looked on your site to see if I could locate where I saw them, and I didn't see a merchant in WA listed... Hmmmm... where did I see those darn things?! 

So, yeah... where in WA can I go grab a stick or two? I'll go get em this weekend so I can post up a review for you. 

Welcome to Puff!!


----------



## pridecigars (Dec 17, 2009)

Magnate said:


> Hey Steve! Welcome!!
> 
> I've seen your cigars somewhere here in WA State... I remember the very shiny label as being very attractive... but my friend was really turned off by the shine... Either way, we already had a handful of smokes and I didn't grab one.
> 
> ...


Magnate,

Thank you for the compliment with the label. You can safely say to your friend that we are enhancing the label to make it more eye appealing. WA...hmmm...no we haven't had any cigar lounges contact us. If you want you can call your nearest retailer and ask for the product. Tell them that Steve, the marketing guru sent them.

Have them go to our site and one of our reps will contact them to setup product in their shop. We may be across the US, but we both have the same hobby. Smoke with Pride my friend.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Welcome to the place. Have not heard of this line so that means I will have another new cigar to try out. The list is getting long again.


----------



## pridecigars (Dec 17, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Welcome to the place. Have not heard of this line so that means I will have another new cigar to try out. The list is getting long again.


Gary,

Unfortunately I know your situation. I have that problem as well, but its trying the blends that I can't stand...cause I love them all.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Welcome to Puff Steve:thumb:

I too look forward to cajoling my local guy into aquiring some Pride Corojo Lanceros to try. :clap2:



Cigary said:


> ........so that means I will have another new cigar to try out. The list is getting long again.


I feel your pain Gary! oke:

But on the other hand, it's a great problem to have!:nod:

.


----------



## pridecigars (Dec 17, 2009)

Fiddlegrin,

We look forward to supplying your local cigar lounge with Pride. Give them our website and we will be able to have one of our reps contact your favorite shop and tell them that you want Pride in your lounge.

"Smoke with Pride"

Sincerely,
Steve Tabak
Pride Cigars



fiddlegrin said:


> Welcome to Puff Steve:thumb:
> 
> I too look forward to cajoling my local guy into aquiring some Pride Corojo Lanceros to try. :clap2:
> 
> ...


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i know im a bit late on this. lol. but a few months ago. i wanna say it was as far back as sept. i was in cigar castle in tampa ( i believe this is were i was) and he was telling me about them, and i got a stick, but later passed it on to my dad as a gift. then, about a month ago, i was in that little cigar shop off of 60 in brandon buying a few cigars, and being that he didnt have any of the cigars i was looking for, and i still made a purchase of a few cigars, he through in a 3 pack sampler. my wife smoked one, and said they were ok. i smoked one, and it was pretty good. i have one more, but i get this feeling from them that they will be great with age, so im holding on to it to test that theory out.


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

Any word on if any Orlando shops will be carrying these?

Or if we can get a sampler online now?


----------



## brunoslee (Mar 3, 2010)

welcome, 

and try to export to Brazil, =]


----------

